# Roamio and Comcast



## jjg247 (Oct 1, 2002)

I currently have Comcast X1 boxes. Probably paying around $50 a month for boxes and DVR service. Thinking about picking up a Roamio and a couple mini's instead. My house is already wired so the Comcast Boxes can all stream shows from the main DVR. Guessing this means it is already configured for MOCA, but I'm not really sure. Would I need to buy anything else so that the Minis can work?

Any other ideas of things I need to consider before taking the plunge?

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

There's talk of a new version of the Mini coming out soon so you might want to wait a bit.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

jjg247 said:


> I currently have Comcast X1 boxes. Probably paying around $50 a month for boxes and DVR service. Thinking about picking up a Roamio and a couple mini's instead. My house is already wired so the Comcast Boxes can all stream shows from the main DVR. Guessing this means it is already configured for MOCA, but I'm not really sure. Would I need to buy anything else so that the Minis can work?
> 
> Any other ideas of things I need to consider before taking the plunge?
> 
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


What Gateway do you have? If you've an XB3/DPC3939/Gateway 2 login and look "top right" on the opening page and you should see MOCA with either a *X* or it should be "green" and likely tagged as active. While there you might see if you can toggle it on/off. I don't believe it's active by default for the X1 system that you have.

Gateway should be 10.0.0.1 admin/password

If you don't have the DPC3939 what Gateway do you have? Do you have "Home Security" also?


----------



## jjg247 (Oct 1, 2002)

squint said:


> There's talk of a new version of the Mini coming out soon so you might want to wait a bit.


Thanks, I just saw the Tivo mini thread discussing the "January" mini. Looks like a credible poster believes the current mini pricing will last until May 2015. Now I'm in a pickle. I want to dump these comcast boxes, but need to find a solution for 3 tvs.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

jjg247 said:


> Thanks, I just saw the Tivo mini thread discussing the "January" mini. Looks like a credible poster believes the current mini pricing will last until May 2015. Now I'm in a pickle. I want to dump these comcast boxes, but need to find a solution for 3 tvs.


I wouldn't think so. I'd think that even if the newer Mini offered up some advantages the older/now current with the "lifetime" would still retain the majority of it's value. I did a current Mini and gave it no thought at all. If there's advantages to newer maybe it's wise to let some others "road test" them for a while!


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

jjg247 said:


> Thanks, I just saw the Tivo mini thread discussing the "January" mini. Looks like a credible poster believes the current mini pricing will last until May 2015. Now I'm in a pickle. I want to dump these comcast boxes, but need to find a solution for 3 tvs.


You could be waiting or enjoying the system now. From what we've all heard, the only change coming for the new mini is some sort of RF remote system -- not that compelling, and you can get the same functionality by purchasing a wireless Roamio remote for $29.99.


----------



## ewjreplay (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a X1 and it was free with my service. I do have a Tivo If you get a Roamio, use a tablet or smartphone you can use chromecast or firetv stick to transfer from tablet to TV.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

DigitalDawn said:


> From what we've all heard, the only change coming for the new mini is some sort of RF remote system -- not that compelling, and you can get the same functionality by purchasing a wireless Roamio remote for $29.99.


Um, no. The current Mini doesn't have an RF receiver so you'd also need an RF dongle and I have no idea if you can purchase a compatible one of those separately from the TiVo Slide Pro Remote with Dongle - For TiVo Premiere and TiVo Mini .


----------



## Marty1781 (Jan 2, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> Um, no. The current Mini doesn't have an RF receiver so you'd also need an RF dongle and I have no idea if you can purchase a compatible one of those separately from the TiVo Slide Pro Remote with Dongle - For TiVo Premiere and TiVo Mini .


The USB-RF dongle is available for separate purchase from weaknees.com for $14.99.


----------



## jjg247 (Oct 1, 2002)

Hi everybody, after calling comcast they explained that I would only receive a $10 reduction to my bill if I returned the set top boxes. I decided to contact Verizon and they were able to put together a package that was $82 cheaper. I set the install date for the following week. I'm going to research Tivo/FIOS now and possibly start a new thread. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

Best thing I ever did was go to the Roamio and the minis. No more paying comcast for 2nd outlet fees and the 2nd cable cards. May take a while to start saving money from what I had to put out. But just knowing comcast is not getting it is worth it to me.


----------



## jjg247 (Oct 1, 2002)

mpf541 said:


> Best thing I ever did was go to the Roamio and the minis. No more paying comcast for 2nd outlet fees and the 2nd cable cards. May take a while to start saving money from what I had to put out. But just knowing comcast is not getting it is worth it to me.


Couldn't agree more, my wife was not as enthusiastic though when I said I had to lay down $700 to "save money". Hahahaha


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Can someone clarify (or point to a thread that clarifies) what we lose by buying one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/ARRIS-Residen...fRID=18SGWTN9Q6M1BQW0E9EP&tag=viglink20260-20

And returning the gateway device that Comcast provided? (We have phone, Internet and cable, in case that matters.)

UPDATED: Never mind. I read several stories people posted about what they had to do to get Comcast to activate their modem for telephony and concluded that my spouse simply doesn't have that kind of time to waste.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The only downside of buying your own equipment is a lower bill!

Actually, if it were do go bad, you would have to buy a new one yourself (or deal with warranty replacement) and if you rent you would just get a new one. Kinda like a tivo itself.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jjg247 said:


> Couldn't agree more, my wife was not as enthusiastic though when I said I had to lay down $700 to "save money". Hahahaha


Just tell her "But it was on saaale!"


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

bicker said:


> Can someone clarify (or point to a thread that clarifies) what we lose by buying one of these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ARRIS-Residen...fRID=18SGWTN9Q6M1BQW0E9EP&tag=viglink20260-20
> 
> ...


I self-installed an Arris TM822G yesterday for my Comcast account. Took 15 minutes and couldn't have been easier.

I didn't even have to call Comcast. I plugged a laptop into the modem's Ethernet port, opened a browser and followed the instructions for the activation page that automatically opened.

Also, received a good price via Amazon Warehouses Deals. No risk as if it didn't work I would have returned to Amazon for full refund. Modem will pay for itself in less than a year as I returned the rental modem today.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Do you have telephone service with Comcast?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Marty1781 said:


> The USB-RF dongle is available for separate purchase from weaknees.com for $14.99.


Making the total price $44.98 plus shipping, if any.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

lpwcomp said:


> Making the total price $44.98 plus shipping, if any.


At that price, you might as well just buy the Slide Pro remote that comes with the RF dongle from TiVo's website for $49.99.


----------



## JacksonM404 (Nov 4, 2014)

jjg247 said:


> Hi everybody, after calling comcast they explained that I would only receive a $10 reduction to my bill if I returned the set top boxes. I decided to contact Verizon and they were able to put together a package that was $82 cheaper. I set the install date for the following week. I'm going to research Tivo/FIOS now and possibly start a new thread. Thanks for all your help.


How many X1 additional tvs did you have hooked up? Those cost $9.95 each.

My friend and I have a very similar promotional package for a digital preferred double play with HBO and 50 or 105 Mbs internet (his deal was 50, mine was 105), both for $99.99 for 2 years. I chose to go with a Tivo Roamio Pro with 3 Tivo minis. He chose the X1 with 3 client boxes. My bill will be $100-$115 a month with tax, while his will be $150-$160. He gets charged (9.95 for each of the 3 boxes, a 9.95 HD technology fee, and a $10 X1 platform fee. With my setup, I get none of those extra fees. So that helps defray to cost of buying the Tivo equipment and I like it 1000x better than his X1.


----------



## Oreo10 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm on comcast without the X1 package. I had some deal that gave me 3 free outlets anyway but their boxes were bugging me so much I was willing to add to the bill to go TiVo, I'm currently dealing with them to bring the bill back to where it was but that is no easy task. If they don't I will have to switch to Verizon FiOs, however I'm not happy TiVo can't do FiOs On demand.


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

bicker said:


> Do you have telephone service with Comcast?


Yes. Phone service came up with new modem without any issues.


----------



## jjg247 (Oct 1, 2002)

JacksonM404 said:


> How many X1 additional tvs did you have hooked up? Those cost $9.95 each..


The promotion I had didn't charge for the boxes separately, so Comcast wasn't able to offer much in the way of discounts if I returned the boxes. I was annoyed by this, but I always try to remind myself not to "shoot" the messenger. Unsurprisingly, the Verizon rep trying to secure my business was willing to bend over backwards.

I will most likely bounce between Comcast and Verizon chasing the latest promotions. Competition can be a wonderful thing


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

bicker said:


> Can someone clarify (or point to a thread that clarifies) what we lose by buying one of these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ARRIS-Residen...fRID=18SGWTN9Q6M1BQW0E9EP&tag=viglink20260-20
> 
> ...


I did exactly that, but with a different model ARRIS. Works great and didn't take that long considering I was dealing with Comcast.


----------

